# I am Transgender woman



## Shiversblood (Sep 30, 2021)

Okay heres the deal. I am Lesbian MtF Male to female Transgender. I am only attracted to women. Not attracted to men.  I would be willing to date a Transgender but only one that is attractive and passing as a female like myself but honestly she would need to be a little more passing probably. I always wondered why I found Transgender women to be attractive. (Transgender women are people who were born as a Biological man and then made the transition to become a female.)

I always knew that I was not Homosexual. So I did not understand why I wanted to have sex with Transgenders. But then suddenly it clicked. The reason why I am attracted to some Transgenders, is because I myself am a Transgender! It had nothing to do with Homosexuality at all! What a relief. Besides, I am more attracted to biological women thus making me Lesbian Trans woman. I would be willing to give a transgender woman a chance, but Im not homosexual male so I have no attraction to people who are men. I don't want Transgender men either. I am not attracted to that Juno star person who was a female and became a man. 

I have had long hair for years. I am more feminine. Sometimes I would say, "Maybe I am not transgender because I am not homosexual male." but the reality is, you dont have to be homosexual male. Thats the best part! You can still date women and be transgender.

Also I am keeping my penis.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm not reading all of that


----------



## Zebedee (Sep 30, 2021)

Get back in the closet.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Sep 30, 2021)

> Okay heres the deal. I am Lesbian MtF Male to female Transgender. I am only attracted to women.


You're just a mutilated man. Men can't be lesbians. You cannot make a woman by starting with a man and then subtracting. You'll 41% after fighting that truth for as long as you can.


----------



## Filthyphil (Sep 30, 2021)

Yall could save $ .  share dilation devices


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 30, 2021)

Zebedee said:


> Get back in the closet.


and lock the door behind you.


----------



## Zebedee (Sep 30, 2021)

m1ddl3m4rch said:


> You're just a mutilated man. Men can't be lesbians. You cannot make a woman by starting with a man and then subtracting. You'll 41% after fighting that truth for as long as you can.


This just in, OP becomes the girlfriend they never had, more news at 6.


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Sep 30, 2021)

Chris-Chan circa 2015 wrote this.


----------



## Shitpiss Babylord (Sep 30, 2021)

@trent, Your thoughts?


----------



## Commander Gunt (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Sep 30, 2021)

I gotta unbelieve every word ya said there, Shivers. You LIKE THE ANUS. Mr. Magenta told me so.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Sep 30, 2021)

That's a lot of words for 'narcissistic and suicidal'. Best of luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## BunnyMim (Sep 30, 2021)

You’re just a retarded straight man


----------



## DumbDude42 (Sep 30, 2021)

stunning and brave


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 30, 2021)

bring back the Mr. Magentaverse


----------



## Spooky Bones (Sep 30, 2021)

You know what? Most posters I would chalk this up to being a shitpost. But given @Shiversblood's rather unique posting history and style I'm not convinced he's not unironically about to turn troon.


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 30, 2021)

ANUS ANUS ANUS NOW

And bro, you are not feminine.  You're a lunatic who plays with dolls.


----------



## Cool Bug Fact’s (Sep 30, 2021)

I think my brain hurts reading that, just a little. So you’re saying you’re technically still straight because you started as the opposite gender, and they started as their opposite gender, so it cancels out?

Dude. That’s not how that works! You’re at the very least bisexual or something along that.

Also, I’m a little morbidly curious, are you transitioning because of Chris???

Because there is a post in the similar bar under me that says “Everyone is becoming trans because of Chris.”

If so, oh dear.


----------



## Fougaro (Sep 30, 2021)

> I am Transgender woman


Welcome to the Kiwi Farms!


----------



## Un Platano (Sep 30, 2021)

The @Shiversblood I know has always known that trannie is the same as homosexual male. That is how I know that you are a fake and an impostor. We will not fall for your insidious homosexual lies.

Who are you and what have you done with the real Shiversblood?


----------



## Graysum (Sep 30, 2021)

You are the personification of societies' retardation that started as a joke in South Park over 10 fucking years ago.
But hey whatever makes you feel "special".


----------



## murdered meat bag (Sep 30, 2021)

if i post here am i going to be included in the suicide manifesto?


----------



## Zirnwyb (Sep 30, 2021)

You will never be a real woman. You have no womb, you have no ovaries, you have no eggs. You are a homosexual man twisted by drugs and surgery into a crude mockery of nature’s perfection.

All the “validation” you get is two-faced and half-hearted. Behind your back people mock you. Your parents are disgusted and ashamed of you, your “friends” laugh at your ghoulish appearance behind closed doors.

Men are utterly repulsed by you. Thousands of years of evolution have allowed men to sniff out frauds with incredible efficiency. Even trannies who “pass” look uncanny and unnatural to a man. Your bone structure is a dead giveaway. And even if you manage to get a drunk guy home with you, he’ll turn tail and bolt the second he gets a whiff of your diseased, infected axe wound.

You will never be happy. You wrench out a fake smile every single morning and tell yourself it’s going to be ok, but deep inside you feel the depression creeping up like a weed, ready to crush you under the unbearable weight.

Eventually it’ll be too much to bear - you’ll buy a rope, tie a noose, put it around your neck, and plunge into the cold abyss. Your parents will find you, heartbroken but relieved that they no longer have to live with the unbearable shame and disappointment. They’ll bury you with a headstone marked with your birth name, and every passerby for the rest of eternity will know a man is buried there. Your body will decay and go back to the dust, and all that will remain of your legacy is a skeleton that is unmistakably male.

This is your fate. This is what you chose. There is no turning back.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Sep 30, 2021)

WHERE IS YOUR PIPIS


----------



## Blackhole (Sep 30, 2021)

commit 51%


----------



## Un Platano (Sep 30, 2021)

The Lawgiver said:


> WHERE IS YOUR PIPIS


On a shelf in his bedroom, preserved within a block of acrylic.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Sep 30, 2021)

Un Platano said:


> On a shelf in his bedroom, preserved within a block of acrylic.


*S h o w  m e .*


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Sep 30, 2021)

IDK Shivers, all that sounds pretty gay to me.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Sep 30, 2021)

> Also I am keeping my penis.



Same.


----------



## Calooby (Sep 30, 2021)

Have you heard of our Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ?


----------



## Dude Christmas (Sep 30, 2021)

You need Jesus, he died for you, don't fall to influence of the devil, trans-people are miserable people that have an extremelly high rate of suicide.  Satan wants you to kill yourself, don't do it!  God made you a man, turn to Jesus he saves all that seek him.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Sep 30, 2021)

Calooby said:


> Have you heard of our Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ?


I have, he recently struck me with a blinding light. Shivers needs some Jesus Juice for sho!


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 30, 2021)

Woman==\\==Penis

Also, am I the only one who got the distinct feeling that this guy did the trans thing just so banging a transgender woman wouldn't be gay (somehow in his mind)?


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Sep 30, 2021)

Kay.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Sep 30, 2021)

Well, you are transgender yes, but not a woman.


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Sep 30, 2021)

If this isn't a shitpost and who ever this is actually troons out and regrets it:


----------



## Termina (Sep 30, 2021)

Will you be making a YT vid about your new identity? Maybe include the dolls, too.


----------



## Charles P. Scene (Sep 30, 2021)

ok


----------



## Bill Dauterive (Sep 30, 2021)

Kermit 41% plox


----------



## Begemot (Sep 30, 2021)

@Shiversblood We finna gots a cure for your delusions, twenty writhing black dicks. After that you'll just be another cumdumpster. @formershroomeryuser bout to join us and make you cisgender again.


----------



## Beverly Laurel (Sep 30, 2021)

Cope seethe dilate


----------



## Dwight Frye (Sep 30, 2021)

How does Trent feel about all this? You’re breaking his heart instead of his anus, dude


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Oct 1, 2021)

I cant stand you stupid transbian cunts who wont have sex with me... every transwoman who wont date or fuck me should be put into a fucking camp until they agree to let me smash


----------



## Cyclonus (Oct 1, 2021)

OK, and? What exactly was your purpose in starting this thread? Do you want us to ask you questions or what?


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Oct 1, 2021)

Commander Gunt said:


> View attachment 2584303​


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 1, 2021)

You're retarded. We get it.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Oct 1, 2021)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> I gotta unbelieve every word ya said there, Shivers. You LIKE THE ANUS. Mr. Magenta told me so.



Yes both Mr Magenta and Shivers enjoy the anus of Trent. But he is not homosexual. If he was homosexual he would not enjoy women. Shivers was just being extremely hella honest and things of an extremely honest nature right now admitting he is transgender. But he likes women so he is not homosexual. But as a transgender he can also like other transgenders.

He is just being of an extremely honest nature. Hella props. Way to go Shivers. You can shove penis in anus but still like female as well as a transgender.

Hella time for appropriate compliments and things of a hella appropriate comment nature.

My grandma what a big anus you have. The better to anal canal you my dear.

Mr Magenta may just even fly in from Australia and things of a hella Mr Magenta flying in from Australia nature. Real talk


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Oct 1, 2021)

Chocolate Wombat said:


> IDK Shivers, all that sounds pretty gay to me.



Is it? Well then I guess so from that perspective. Things of a simply hella perspective changing nature etc


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Oct 1, 2021)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> How does Trent feel about all this? You’re breaking his heart instead of his anus, dude



Always slam the cock inside the anus of Trent. Until penis ejaculate. Anal canal Trent


----------



## Snuckening (Oct 1, 2021)

lol


----------



## Streetlamp (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm sure Trent('s anus) will be sorely disappointed


----------



## Commander Gunt (Oct 1, 2021)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


>


Based.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Oct 1, 2021)

_"only one that is attractive and passing as a female like myself"_

Lol. Is there a special store where trannies go to buy mirrors? Like, is it one of those places that also makes funhouse mirrors for circuses?


----------



## The Lawgiver (Oct 2, 2021)

I am a man gendered man (male) I wake up in the evening and I scream into the abyss for the 3 hours I am awake, then I return to my stinkpit of a bed which I have not washed the sheets of in 3 year yet the thing does not smell of death yet I am filled with fear as I realize it's been nearly 4 fucking years now why do you not fucking smell sheets fucking hell I'm paranoid as shit my ass is gonna change you once I get the cash motherfucker don't come haunting me with grimy ass feeling scentless sheets as a man who is gendered as man and also is a male I cannot stand for such mental spook ass behavior you fool you know not what you have summoned upon this realm *fool*


----------



## Itazedmymother (Oct 2, 2021)

Crass_and_Champ said:


> Chris-Chan circa 2015 wrote this.


Yeah when she/he said that she/he was transgender now


----------



## Itazedmymother (Oct 2, 2021)

Snuckening said:


> View attachment 2585510
> 
> lol


Looks like someone joined the retard club


----------



## Begemot (Oct 2, 2021)

Either submit to black dick or die.......


----------



## Itazedmymother (Oct 2, 2021)

Begemot said:


> Either submit to black dick or die.......


Ummmm



Yeah


----------



## Begemot (Oct 2, 2021)

Itazedmymother said:


> Ummmm
> View attachment 2589097
> Yeah


Hmmmmmmm.......


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Oct 2, 2021)

How big are your tits?


----------



## Gimmick Account (Oct 2, 2021)

I'm not a transgender woman


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 2, 2021)

Itazedmymother said:


> Ummmm
> View attachment 2589097
> Yeah


Comviq 19


----------



## Shiversblood (Jan 10, 2022)

Okay everyone I think I need to set the record straight here for a second. Yes I am Lesbian Transgender woman (with a penis), However, I believe that children should not become Transgender. People should not make kids Transgender. Becoming a Transgender is a decision that only a adult should make. You should be at least 18 years old or older if you want to even think about becoming Transgender. However even that might be too young to decide so, probably should be 30 years old instead. You should NEVER listen to anyone else if they tell you to become Transgender. Only YOU can decide if you are Transgender. Such as, like a 40 year old Business man working in a office who is married to a woman and has three kids, he may be a Lesbian Transgender Woman and only become one at age 40 years old. You see, the problem here is that if you make a child a transgender then your fucking up his penis and shit. He will never be able to have sex or have kids if you give him the puberty blockers and the hormones. Really when you think about it there's no need for it anyway. The reason why I know about that is because of that show, I am Jazz. And here is another important note, and I really can't stress this enough but, do not cut off your penis. Its just not going to benefit you in the long run to cut that thing off. You have a zero percent chance of the surgery not being botched. Even if the surgery was not going to be botched its still not a good idea anyway. Sex change operation is a scam! If you want to be a transgender just grow your hair and put on a dress. Done. Now your Transgender. Never tell someone to be a transgender. It should be against the law for anyone younger than 18 to be a transgender. I know you might think I am evil for being a Lesbian Woman Transgender, but I have a heart.


----------



## Sketch Turner (Jan 10, 2022)

As much as that was an eyeache to read due to the lack of formatting, for some reason I'm not inclined to have any issue with you.

There's an actual personality coming out of how you're writing unlike the troons... so I'm inclined to believe you indeed have a heart. Can just kinda tell.


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Jan 10, 2022)

You gonna poison yourself with hormones and get bolt ons and shit? Keep us updated, I love watching a coombrained man self destruct!

Just so you know, if women weren't already uncomfortable around you they most definitely will be now that you're taking the piss out of them with your larp/ autistic interpretation of female. Lol. Good luck with those '' lesbian '' relationships, only other trannies will put up with you and, guess what, they're all looking for men that 'pass' more than they do too.
You can only hope your shovel hands, neanderthal brow, narrow hips, male pattern hairline, flipper feet, bepenised gait, knobbly man legs, broad shoulders, your fucking penis and very evidently masculine way of spinning your narrative don't give you away too much.

But hey, here's hoping you don't lose EVERY friend and family member to second hand embarrassment!

 You'll never be one of us, but it's funny (in a sad pathetic way) to watch you sad scrotes try.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jan 10, 2022)

Scolopendra Dramatica said:


> You gonna poison yourself with hormones and get bolt ons and shit? Keep us updated


No. I said don't do hormones. My post looked like it said don't give hormones and puberty blockers to anyone under 18, and I also meant nobody should really take them either. If your over 18 I guess you could. Im not. No bolt ons either. You could get those if you wanted I guess but, not me. I don't.


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Jan 10, 2022)

Shiversblood said:


> No. I said don't do hormones. My post looked like it said don't give hormones and puberty blockers to anyone under 18, and I also meant nobody should really take them either. If your over 18 I guess you could. Im not. No bolt ons either. You could get those if you wanted I guess but, not me. I don't.


So what exactly is gonna 'make you a woman'? How do you suddenly 'know you're a woman'? 

Enlighten me. I am but a humble retard who thought being born female was the only route to turning into a woman.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jan 10, 2022)

Im more feminine and stuff and I like some girly stuff and show etc like i watched that show Keeping up with the Kardashians and then I have long hair so, basically stuff like that you dont really have to over think it too much it just kinda happens. if your thinking about it too much then that could mean ur not transgender but if you dont question it all like me then you are.


----------



## Sourceress (Jan 10, 2022)

A better title for this thread would be "Narcissistic Degenerate Straight Man Seeks Attention". It would be far more accurate.


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Jan 10, 2022)

Shiversblood said:


> Im more feminine and stuff and I like some girly stuff and show etc like i watched that show Keeping up with the Kardashians and then I have long hair so, basically stuff like that you dont really have to over think it too much it just kinda happens. if your thinking about it too much then that could mean ur not transgender but if you dont question it all like me then you are.


So, because you're interested in stereotypical girl shit therefore must be a woman? 

By that logic my warhammer models makes me a dude, so get in that kitchen and make me a goddamn sammich already. 

Fucking retard. 

You'll get what you deserve.


----------



## Sketch Turner (Jan 11, 2022)

I take back what I said.


----------



## MaxPayne (Jan 11, 2022)

_


_


----------



## Lean Dean (Jan 11, 2022)

Yes so obviously you're a heterosexual male. You are not a female nor will you ever be female. You might do an impression of being a woman but that's all it is. You might be very good at it. But this doesn't make you a lesbian. You are male and you are attracted to women so you're heterosexual.

I don't get why "gender dysphoria" is called as such. It clearly should be called Sex dysphoria as people seem to be talking about issues they have with their physical sex characteristics such as a penis or breasts or a vulva. People are getting their physical sex characteristics altered, so clearly it's them they have an issue with and if gender is a social construct it is not something inherent in a human being, so yes, sex dysphoria.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 11, 2022)

Anyone call OP a faggot yet? I ain't readin this whole thread and I just want OP to know they are socially undesirable and an excellent candidate for 9mm at home acupuncture

Godbless


----------



## thisighuf (Jan 11, 2022)

So which thread did OP get these copypastes from?


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Jan 11, 2022)

Sourceress said:


> A better title for this thread would be "Narcissistic Degenerate Straight Man Seeks Attention". It would be far more accurate.



The amount of hella accuracy is beyond description


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Jan 11, 2022)

Lean Dean said:


> Yes so obviously you're a heterosexual male. You are not a female nor will you ever be female. You might do an impression of being a woman but that's all it is. You might be very good at it. But this doesn't make you a lesbian. You are male and you are attracted to women so you're heterosexual.
> 
> I don't get why "gender dysphoria" is called as such. It clearly should be called Sex dysphoria as people seem to be talking about issues they have with their physical sex characteristics such as a penis or breasts or a vulva. People are getting their physical sex characteristics altered, so clearly it's them they have an issue with and if gender is a social construct it is not something inherent in a human being, so yes, sex dysphoria.



Hella educational statement and simply things of an extremely educational nature. Real talk


----------



## Montalbane (Jan 12, 2022)

Lol
Tranny
Lol


----------



## The Dude (Jan 12, 2022)

Aren't you the one who keeps wanting to push the narrative that Barb groomed Chris into raping her and send info supporting that narrative to his lawyer? It all makes sense now...


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Jan 12, 2022)

I think having the true & honest tag is too much for you.


----------



## Imposteroak (Jan 12, 2022)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> I think having the true & honest tag is too much for you.


He is the only one who deserves it imo.


----------



## World's Smallest Violin (Feb 20, 2022)

This octoroon..


----------



## nekrataal (Feb 20, 2022)

Spoiler: YWNBARW



You will never be a real woman. You have no womb, you have no ovaries, you have no eggs. You are a homosexual man twisted by drugs and surgery into a crude mockery of nature’s perfection. All the “validation” you get is two-faced and half-hearted. Behind your back people mock you. Your parents are disgusted and ashamed of you, your “friends” laugh at your ghoulish appearance behind closed doors. Men are utterly repulsed by you. Thousands of years of evolution have allowed men to sniff out frauds with incredible efficiency. Even trannies who “pass” look uncanny and unnatural to a man. Your bone structure is a dead giveaway. And even if you manage to get a drunk guy home with you, he’ll turn tail and bolt the second he gets a whiff of your diseased, infected axe wound. You will never be happy. You wrench out a fake smile every single morning and tell yourself it’s going to be ok, but deep inside you feel the depression creeping up like a weed, ready to crush you under the unbearable weight. Eventually it’ll be too much to bear - you’ll buy a rope, tie a noose, put it around your neck, and plunge into the cold abyss. Your parents will find you, heartbroken but relieved that they no longer have to live with the unbearable shame and disappointment. They’ll bury you with a headstone marked with your birth name, and every passerby for the rest of eternity will know a man is buried there. Your body will decay and go back to the dust, and all that will remain of your legacy is a skeleton that is unmistakably male. This is your fate. This is what you chose. There is no turning back.


----------



## Carpe Jugulum (Feb 20, 2022)

Lesbians are same sex attracted females and I absolutely would not have sex with you.

Lesbians don’t do peen and we’d like very much if you‘d fuck off with trying to redefine our sexuality.

Edit: typos


----------



## Niggaplease (Feb 20, 2022)

what a fucking perv, leave lesbians alone.
and do the world a favor and hack it off...


----------



## William "Billy" Eilish (Feb 20, 2022)

Now I'm confused...
I like women and I'm a man, what does that make me? Am I gay now? Should I transition to male? Ladies send me tit pics to help me through this identity crisis I've got a doctor's note telling me I need them from you and I'll show you it once I receive your pictures.
God bless


----------



## Space Cooter (Feb 20, 2022)

Op brings up a lot of good points. Can you recommend any good discord servers I can go to to learn more about this?


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 21, 2022)

Is this bait?


----------



## TheSword (Feb 22, 2022)

I’m sorry you molest children, please get help.


----------



## SexPistol (Feb 22, 2022)

I think mtf trans people who are “gay” are actually just men who were too scared of living life as a man. Good luck with your mental illness, please seek therapy that doesn’t come from other troons.


----------



## GaryGrey (Feb 22, 2022)

>I am attracted to some Transgenders, is because I myself am a Transgender!
Or it is just a fetish.  This logic is on par with I see worms after it rains so the rain must create worms.
>Im more feminine and stuff and I like some girly stuff and show etc like i watched that show Keeping up with the Kardashians and then I have long hair
By these same standards every man who uses lotion, moisturizer, cares about their appearance, or has watched a romance film is trans.




Cannot tell if this is a shitpost after having read so many ridiculous things in the Tranny Social Media thread.  @Shiversblood If this all isn't shitposting stop navel gazing so hard to connect personal preference to your genitals.  Get some help and not from anyone in or near your college.  Assuming you're in college because only high education could teach someone that watching the Kardashians means they are trans rather than just having shit taste.


----------



## filthyfrench (Feb 22, 2022)

"Transbian"
So you're an ugly guy who thought he could get pussy by larping as a female, huh? Good to know. Post your turkey hole.


----------



## Chencognito (Feb 23, 2022)

Who hurt you?


----------



## Everything is on FIRE! (Feb 23, 2022)

I feel like this reads as satire and OP played us all but I have no idea.


----------



## Insensitivebitch (Mar 31, 2022)

Just checking in to see if you off'ed yourself yet. And here's some sound advice, it's down the street, not across the road you 41%er


----------

